# تجارة من الصين



## الاصالة للتجارة (8 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أخواني الأعزاء نقدم لكم خدماتنا للاستيراد من الصين إلى المملكة العربية السعودية
بتقديم كل الخدمات التجارية من ..... إلى 
بأسعار منافسة وخدمات متميزة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر على تعاونكم وكثب ثقتكم
الأصالة للتجارة


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: تجارة من الصين*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

